# Stay Muddy, my friends (Graphic) Bodycam Video Of Fatal Shooting, Palestine Texas



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

other camera


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

well, that could have ended bad. The cops did act well.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Seems pretty clear to me. Guy went for the gun, came up dead. Stupid.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm still not sure why no pat down in the bathroom.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you notice "Mr Stay Muddy" started doing the "snake dance" as soon as the officer fired the first shot then began to lose his vital signs pretty damn fast. Looks like Palestine TX finest did their job that night and did it well. 

Advise to the youngsters, do not pull a gun on two Officers who have walked into the Applebees restroom to arrest you..Go Wildcats!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like both of the officer's laser sights were right on target. 

I agree with GT Gallop. Why no pat down in the bathroom, and if this guy was known to be "dangerous" in some way, why no handcuffs? 

Imagine if this guy would have pulled his handgun INSIDE the restaurant.

Thank God the deceased was "only" a white guy.

Otherwise, Palestine, Texas would be overrun with the likes of Sharpton and other race warlords, as well as Obama holding a press conference denouncing excessive force by the police.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

He had the drop on cops freaking bigtime there lucky they are not dead, Looks like he jerked his iron then thankfully lost his nerve, the LEOS lucked out. He has his gun drawn at 53 nearly 54 seconds and the first shot was fired at 57 seconds


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Good kill, poor shooting.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Do you suppose his tombstone says, "Stay Bloody, My Friends"?


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Good solid shoot!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Being dispassionate about this one, I tend to agree with the combination of his hesitation and their fortunate circumstances. They didn't do anything wrong and succeeded, but a frostier fellow might have got the advantage. I think they should have checked first, but that is where it would have happened.
At least it was a fight. Can't say they outright executed anybody


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sure in the AAR they will realize just how lucky they were from not cuffing him right away in the rest room. Another dead idiot thanks to quick reactions.

1895gunner


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is a great reason to equip every cop with body cams. Imagine the media storm if they hadn't had them. Or if they hadn't had them and the suspect wasn't white...


I've said it before and I'll say it again. Couldn't pay me enough to do that job nowadays. Glad they got the scumbag. They should both go buy lottery tickets.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky they are ok. This type of video should make great training video. Why you pat the suspect down right away.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Long story short....

Cops meet bad guy

Female officer is slow to react... (lucky officer)

Male officer rids world of 1 bad guy...

Note.... Those officers treated and approached suspect in a respectful, unaggressive manner.... I like them cops, hope this event hasn't messed them up and they continue in the force...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And the gun was a airgun made to look real.

Bushey intoxicated at time of shooting - Palestineherald.com: News

this is a little of topic but in the article it says: "The report showed Bushey had 191 mg/dL of ethanol in his system. The threshold for the Tyler Crime Lab is 10 mg/dL showing Bushey to have 19 times legal amount of alcohol in his blood. "

Is it Illegal to be (to) drunk in the US? Legal amount of alcohol in the blood? Do I miss something? And he was not that drunk.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> And the gun was a airgun made to look real.
> 
> Bushey intoxicated at time of shooting - Palestineherald.com: News
> 
> ...


The dumbass had an airsoft gun! BWWWAAAAHHAAAAHAAAAHAAHAAA What an idiot and I'm now even happier that he is dead.

S-Socialist,
"Is it illegal to be drunk in the US"? Yes and No. For example, if you are driving and you get pulled over by the police and your blood alcohol is above a certain level, than you are what is called "legally drunk" and can be arrested/fined etc. In some cities or states, you will be arrested for public intoxication if you are simply walking in public and stopped by a law enforcement officer and found to have a blood alcohol level over a certain amount.

In other cities or states you may be OK depending on the law.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What was he thinking! Oh well, a couple of dollars worth of bullets versus putting him up in jail with 3 squares for 20 years......


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If it's true that he pulled an airsoft on them then he wanted to die. Suicide by cop is what I'm thinking. Notice that strange look and demeanor he had about him. He probably planned it. Now those two cops have to live with this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Idgaf if it was an airsoft gun, or a bb gun. You don't have time to tell the difference. And in the video I sure as heck couldn't tell. Good on them for swiftish reaction.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Notice that strange look and demeanor he had about him. He probably planned it. Now those two cops have to live with this for the rest of their lives.


I noticed (on the first time I watched) that as they were walking out and the male cop pushes the silverware away (good police skills there) that he turns back towards the perp and the guy has his hands at his chest in the ready position. That was my first clue. Normally a man resigned to his fate has his hands at his sides and head low. this guy was heads up, eyes up, scanning and hands at the ready for aggression - just looking for a gap in the timing between the two officers to exploit.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Idgaf if it was an airsoft gun, or a bb gun. You don't have time to tell the difference. And in the video I sure as heck couldn't tell. Good on them for swiftish reaction.


Agree 100% play stupid games, win stupid prizes. I couldn't tell either.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The horror of watching a human life come to a violent end, when it didn't have to be that way, affects me to the core. Sorry, but that's the way I roll.

The fact that this fellow was drunk, and obviously not capable of a coherent thought (since he brandished an air soft gun), tells me that his violent death was very unfortunate, but he left the LEOs with no alternative except to defend themselves and the public.

I don't know anything about the deceased. Did he have a wife? Kids? Was he a solid citizen who just had too much to drink on this particular day? 

This is a tragedy for everybody involved. Thank God that nobody else was hurt or killed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did the shrill, panicky screams from the female officer cause anyone else to throttle her?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The horror of watching a human life come to a violent end, when it didn't have to be that way, affects me to the core. Sorry, but that's the way I roll.
> 
> The fact that this fellow was drunk, and obviously not capable of a coherent thought (since he brandished an air soft gun), tells me that his violent death was very unfortunate, but he left the LEOs with no alternative except to defend themselves and the public.
> 
> ...


He was not a solid citizen and the article that the swede posted detailed his failed marriage and crappy life. While I agree that watching any life pass away is disturbing (I've not been to war and only seen 2 lives pass away in front of me), I believe this douchebag was not a good person. He was wanted for holding up the Walmart with his airsoft gun....Stupid, Drunk and Lowlife are attributes that generally end in not so pretty conditions. Just sayin'

(Slippy then counts his attributes on his hand; Stupid, Yep, Drunk Yep,...Wait a minute Lowlife? NO... Good Dude Yep. Slippy then beams with pride! 1 out of 3! That's like batting .333! Do that over 20 years in the Bigs and you will land yourself n the Hall of Fame. Slippy is pleased)


----------



## Rickity Plumber (Apr 10, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Long story short....
> 
> Cops meet bad guy
> 
> ...


I honestly think the female cop fired the first shot. In the male officers camera this is not clear but with her video it is plain to me that she got the first shot off on the punk.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

(Slippy then counts his attributes on his hand; Stupid, Yep, Drunk Yep,...Wait a minute Lowlife? NO... Good Dude Yep. Slippy then beams with pride! 1 out of 3! That's like batting .333! Do that over 20 years in the Bigs and you will land yourself n the Hall of Fame. Slippy is pleased)


You aint right!


----------

